# Is JB Weld non-toxic?



## EZmoney

I was thinking of using JB Weld to secure my rocks and plants to the bottom of the tank. Does anyone know if JB Weld is non-toxic for the tank and fish?

Are there any alternative compounds that are non-toxic and strong enough to anchor decorations in a tank?

Thanx


----------



## Rigger

100% sillicone


----------



## watermonst3rs

I was wondering the same questions I was gonna 'weld' some rocks together to make one big cave.


----------



## lemmywinks

I want to know this to. A big peice of plastic driftwood of mine broke and I used that stuff to put it together and then I realized that it might not be good for my fish


----------



## The Wave

Toxic as hell,bisphenol-a- polyglycidyl ether and polyamine









Use aquarium safe silicone


----------



## fiveo93

physco 1 said:


> Toxic as hell,bisphenol-a- polyglycidyl ether and polyamine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use aquarium safe silicone


 good point


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I think it is very toxic.


----------



## BAMBINO

:rock: -just go to your local hardware store and pick up 100% silicone for a couple bucks. jb welds are ridiculous trash. expecially to your fish, ya mean.


----------



## Raptor

You can use crazy glue to do it. When it's dry it's tottaly safe. Therer is a epoxy putty that alot of reefers use to secure their liverock in a formation so it doesen't fall over. But i use crazyglue all the time glueing my corals to rocks and putting them back in 10-20 seconds after i have them glued on, And many other reefers do this also.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i love j-b weld, i used that sh*t to patch a hole in my radiator once









i wouldnt use it for my fish tank though, just some stuff straight from the fish

shop


----------

